# mtb-ler ostfriesland/emsland



## lulan (26. Februar 2006)

moin moin miteinander,

suchen noch mitstreiter aus ostfriesland oder emsland für die beginnende saison. wir sind derzeit drei einsame moutainbiker (diese sind hier oben sehr dünn gesäht) aus leer bzw. haren und treffen uns an wochenden zum biken in unseren wäldern (hümmling etc) oder auch mal zu netten touren "onroad". 

wochendtouren im teutoburger wald kommen ebenfalls vor und sollen demnächst regelmäßig stattfinden(fahrgemeinschaften).

also, wenn du aus unserer ecke kommst, ein mtb oder crossbike besitzt und lust hast dieses mit gleichgesinnten einzusetzen, dann anworte mal. du musst kein triathlet sein, mäßige kondition reicht aus, ein auto ist nicht zwingend erforderlich.


----------



## mTb|KwS-mudbuster (6. April 2006)

Moin!

Ich komm aus Aurich, fahre aber eher Street, Dirt und Ramp. Also wird wohl nix aus gemeinsamen Touren 

Aber schön zu wissen, dass es hier im Forum auch noch mehr Ostfriesen gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KSTC (6. Juni 2007)

Moin,

ich komme aus Leer/Moormerland. 
Fahre hauptsächlich WE-Touren, wobei ich nie von einer Fahrt durch den Heseler Wald abgeneigt bin


----------



## omaschreck (25. Juni 2007)

moin,

ich ziehe ca. juli von seefeld nach wymeer.

würd gern mal wieder lockere tour fahren  

bike vorhanden  
führerschein nein


----------



## KSTC (26. Juni 2007)

Das ist ja schön 

Wenn du Lust hättest, könnten wir ja mal eine WE-Tour durch das schöne Ostfriesland machen. Wäre natürlich auch gut, wenn man noch mehr Jungs oder Mädels zusammentrommelt. Immerhin gibt es ein paar schöne Strecken (sowohl Gelände als auch Tourenstrecken).


MfG


----------



## omaschreck (26. Juni 2007)

jau,

aber erstmal muss ich altes schlachtross dahinten ankommen.

näxt woche erstmal peilung machen, was frauchen da an land gezogen hat


----------



## KSTC (26. Juni 2007)

Keine Eile, das muss man ganz ruhig angehen lassen 
Ich bin ab 1.7 angehender Soldat und habe deswegen leider nur die WE Zeit. 
Und in der Zwischenzeit melden sich hier ja eventuell noch ein paar Ostfriesen...


----------



## omaschreck (26. Juni 2007)

.....weites land 

wo kommst hin? ganderkesee?

mich ham se mit T5 seinerzeit dankend ausgemustert  

bin mal gespannt wie es da vor unserer neuen haustür aussieht.

nach osten hin naturschutzgebiet und nach westen landschaftsschutzgebiet


----------



## KSTC (26. Juni 2007)

Naja, bin leider T1 geworden, wobei ich lieber T2 oder schlechter haben wollte. Erstmal gehts nach Lingen (liegt an der Ems  ) und dann schön nach Leer 

Ansonsten ist es hier schon sehr schön und bequem, da man sowohl ruhige Gegenden hat, als auch etwas vom Citylife schnupper kann


----------



## omaschreck (21. Juli 2007)

melde:

landnehmung in wymeer erfolgreich!

verdammte axt im wald, keine 2 tage in ostfriesland gewesen und schon das hinterrad zerdeppert  und die handwerkers kommen auch nich inne pötte! 

ich will biken


----------



## KSTC (21. Juli 2007)

Das nennt man dann wohl wirklich Pech oder eine starke Leistung von dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## omaschreck (21. Juli 2007)

ja pech triffts wohl eher ^^

aber nu geh ich erstmal pennen, morgen is wieder kilometerfressen auffer bahn angesagt


----------

